# ETEC 25 converted to 30



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That might get interesting but I do know that BRP has very specific warnings about monkeying with the injectors that come with my motors (on my third 90 now). The very high clean emission standards E-Tecs come with are only in place as designed, period.

Then again some folks will always tinker with their gear......


Of the small motors that they make the 30 is the only one that's caught my eye if I'm ever lucky enough to add a micro to my work boat....


----------



## Born2Ride (Dec 28, 2014)

Any new info on the subject?


----------

